# Another question for the horse people



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

As I'm sure you all remember, my brother and his new wife have a horse that they don't feed/care for. Since it is getting cold in Colorado, I was thinking of buying the horse a blanket to keep her warm since she doesn't have shelter when it snows...the questions I have are: a.) is a blanket a good idea? and b.) how do I go about buying the right size/material...she is an Arabian, but exists on prairie grass with no supplemental feed, so I don't know if she is thin for an Arabian.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

The thing is once you start blanketing a horse you need to keep one on the horse all the time. You would need to have at least 2-3 blankets to change them out. They do make nice waterproof turnout blankets but even those can get wet underneath. Also there are different weight blankets for different temperatures. Again you would need to have extra to change out. 
Honestly I would just let the horse grow a nice thick winter coat and leave it unblanketed.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I would leave her unblanketed too. She's used to the weather and is growing a coat accordingly. I was told, years ago, that their body actually grows a thicker coat if they are a bit cold. Makes sense. I hope she makes it okay...that kind of 'care' goes against my nature but it's how horses have lived for thousands of years. The strong survive.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I think that is cruel, not to feed it, lots of cold and snow there.


----------



## vleffingwell (Jan 12, 2011)

Look at her coat, if it is thick then no - no blanket. She just needs food every day to keep her metabolism up. I have blankets for mine but I only use them when traveling as the trailer is not fully enclosed. I check them daily to see if they are shivering too.
Any chance they will find her a new home?


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jul 6, 2008)

I forgot to ask doesn't the state have a law about providing shelter during winter months? I know here in NH animals have to have shelter from November 1st- April 15th. I would think with the type of weather CO gets there would be a law like this in place. Also the horse really needs to have extra food in the winter to stay warm. When they are munching on hay it actually helps keep them warm. So at the very least the horse should be provided with a large amount of hay everyday. Poor horse.


----------



## Lion1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

If she's growing a nice think coat, better than a blanket would be hay. Can you buy a round barrel and have it delivered there? Pretend you don't know who sent it if it will make them angry?


----------



## maggiesmommy (Feb 23, 2010)

That may be a good idea...I feel bad for her...I have even thought about calling animal control...but he's my brother....they don't really take very good care of their animals, but won't find them homes...my mom wanted to take their dane that they muzzle and drug every time they leave...but they said no.


----------

